# Suns grant D'Antoni permission to speak with other teams



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> Suns coach Mike D'Antoni has been granted permission to speak with NBA teams, including the Chicago Bulls and New York Knicks, according to Sports 620 KTAR's Paul Calvisi.
> 
> D'Antoni was previously denied permission to speak with any team, Suns GM Steve Kerr told KTAR last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

C'mon Kerr! Forget your kids and coach!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

New York? lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kinda hope we just try to blow it up, if/when we let him go.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> New York? lol


Yeah, it's more than likely he ends up in Chicago.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I would rather see him in New York. Chicago is back in the playoff picture if they can get those young players to score like crazy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This is interesting, is this an indication of D'Antoni wanting to leaving or the Suns not wanting to fire him and lose money? My guess is possible the first but I am not sure and this is an interesting turn of events.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Kerr is a smart guy. I would give his coaching job a shot.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

I knew it!! When they said it would be resolved next week it could only mean that D'Antoni was going to meet with other teams!!

Now the question is who coaches the Suns? Kerr said no Avery Johnson, Rick Carlisle seems to be going to the Mavs. Van Gundy?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Shaquille has had a perfect career of getting EVERY SINGLE one of his coaches fired! This man needs his props! 

As for who's going to coach the Suns next year, does it matter? Suns may miss the playoffs next year with this team as currently constructed! A good coach will get us a 6-8 seed and a mediocre coach will get us a 8th seed at best. Regardless, Suns will be a first round and out in the best case scenario. 

LA Lakers are going to be atop this division for the next 5 years at minimum (probably longer seeing as the Suns have become the Cardinals). New Orleans is young and talented, they're like the Suns except younger and have better defense. Utah has a great young core as well and they're only going to keep improving. San Antonio has Parker who is becoming one of the best in the league while Duncan and Ginobili keep doing what they do. They will get some help in the offseason, so no need to worry there. Houston will have Yao, who is entering his prime, so they'll be at the top of the league again. 

The Suns are screwed and with mediocre draft picks coming up, I don't see how they're going to get much better. (Now that Isiah is gone, no one is going to give up top 10 draft picks anymore so you guys need to move back to reality with this year's draft)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol, don't even blame this on Shaq. D'Antoni was one of the first people who brought the idea to Kerr. Blame it on his unwillingness to compromise his precious offense/short rotations, and maybe teach defense for once. 

And we were probably a 1st rd exit, or non-playoff team if he stayed.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> lol, don't even blame this on Shaq. D'Antoni was one of the first people who brought the idea to Kerr. Blame it on his unwillingness to compromise his precious offense/short rotations, and maybe teach defense for once.
> 
> And we were probably a 1st rd exit, or non-playoff team if he stayed.


And Kerr should have stopped, thought about it for a second and then said, "You drafted Nikolas Tskitishvili and signed Banks to a $20 million contract! Don't tell me how to GM!"

As for the rotation, he didn't have anyone to rotate until the end of the season! Skinner was in the rotation, then we got Giricek who was immediately in the rotation. Maybe the bench wasn't good enough to play? Everyone else is in agreement here that the Suns bench is/was terrible except for everyone here who contends that somehow everyone missed these awesome 30+ year old talents for a decade and now the Suns will develop them into superstars ala Steve Nash! Get real! These guys are roster fillers if I ever saw one!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> And Kerr should have stopped, thought about it for a second and then said, "You drafted Nikolas Tskitishvili and signed Banks to a $20 million contract! Don't tell me how to GM!"
> 
> As for the rotation, he didn't have anyone to rotate until the end of the season! Skinner was in the rotation, then we got Giricek who was immediately in the rotation. Maybe the bench wasn't good enough to play? Everyone else is in agreement here that the Suns bench is/was terrible except for everyone here who contends that somehow everyone missed these awesome 30+ year old talents for a decade and now the Suns will develop them into superstars ala Steve Nash! Get real! These guys are roster fillers if I ever saw one!


It was Kiki Vandeweghe who drafted Tskita... for the Nuggets. And Brian Colangelo signed Marcus Banks, who D'Antoni never played.

It seems like every three months you have a giant "WE'RE AWFUL AND WE'LL BE LIKE THAT FOREVER" phase. Try to find a happy medium, it's better that way.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> It was Kiki Vandeweghe who drafted Tskita... for the Nuggets. And Brian Colangelo signed Marcus Banks, who D'Antoni never played.
> 
> It seems like every three months you have a giant "WE'RE AWFUL AND WE'LL BE LIKE THAT FOREVER" phase. Try to find a happy medium, it's better that way.


D'Antoni urged for him to be drafted. Colangelo left in the middle of the 05-06 season, Banks was signed when D'Antoni was the interim GM. No, I've been trying to see the silver lining for the past 3 months hoping for the best... a miracle, but it looks like no miracle for us.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Lets bring in Bill Walton to coach!! Throw it down big man, throw it down!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Lets bring in Bill Walton to coach!! Throw it down big man, throw it down!!!


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lcHQexCFJWM&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lcHQexCFJWM&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

:rofl:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I was watching ESPN this morning and the ticker at the bottom said something like sources are saying that D'Antoni is going to the Bulls.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, he's gone within the week. They're working on the contract now. Looks like D'Antoni is getting a raise for being fired!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

while i question his eye for talent, i think he's certainly a good coach. i can't help but think part of the suns failure has to do with kerr's incompetence.. he's made some god awful moves for this franchise and alienated one of the best young coaches in the league. he never bought into the phoenix suns(or rather d'antoni's) system. the minute he came in here he thought he was going to try to make this team a winner by turning them into the san antonio spurs. well, good job kerr. not only did this team regress but they're stuck with more bad contracts, fewer draft picks, fewer talent, and no coach.

i'm not the biggest fan of the suns(which is why i haven't been posting here very much) but i always liked how they played, and i always thought they could have won a title their way(yes, phoenix suns way, not san antonio way). it's not d'antoni's fault that amare was injured, or that their players got suspended. if they kept their core they could have still won it this year, or even next year or the year after..


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Can we trade Dantoni for Deng? lol................................


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

BYE BYE mike! LOL GO DO YOUR THING


----------

